# guide bunks



## mtydg (Aug 20, 2013)

I would like some feed back on the placement of guide bunks or side bunks. How much space is normally allowable or needed between the width of the boat and the bunks?


----------



## Clint KY (Aug 25, 2013)

I have recently re-started my boat project - I have attached pictures of the bunks on my boat trailer both left and right. You will notice that on the left side the boat is actually up against the bunk. This is how it came to rest the last time I hauled it out of the water. I like mine snug. It takes a little more precision getting the boat on the trailer but I like being guided straight onto the bottom bunks.


----------



## Colbyt (Aug 25, 2013)

Mine are much lower on the boat than those pictured above. I never could get a straight answer to this question so I went with 1" on each side which will become .75" after I add the carpet (wanted to test before carpet). I have the ability to adjust them if needed but so far they have worked better than projected.


----------

